# Bilderwechsel mit Link



## Alaska1966 (31. Jan 2015)

Kann mir jemand helfen? Bei dem JavaScript will ich Links einbauen ich weiß nur nicht wie!


```
<script type="text/javascript">
var x = 10; // seconds
var images = ["bild/bild.jpg", "bild/bild1.jpg" , "bild/bild2.jpg"];
var index = 1;
setInterval(
  function() {
    document.getElementById("main-image").src = images[index];
    index = (index + 1) % images.length;
  },
  x * 1000
);
</script>
<img id="main-image" src="bild/bild.jpg" /></td>
```

Für eine Hilfe wäre ich dankbar.


----------



## javampir (31. Jan 2015)

wo willst du "links einbauen" ?


----------



## Alaska1966 (31. Jan 2015)

Die links sollen unter die Bilder also 3 Links im Beispiel, können auch noch welche hinzukommen aber im moment reichen mir 3 links


----------



## javampir (1. Feb 2015)

hi,
da knn ich nicht viel sagen, wenn ich das dom nicht kenne. du hast ja schon document.getElementById("") verwendet. statt der eigenschaft src gibts auch content oder so (musst du googlen)
javampir
tipp: mit jquery gehts auch gut und eventuell eleganter (*schleichwerbung)


----------



## Alaska1966 (2. Feb 2015)

Ich weiß nicht was du mit dom meinst. Ich habe schon gegoogle habe aber nichts gefunden. Sonst hätte ich ja hier nicht geschrieben. wenn das mit jquery geht kannst du mir sagen wie?
Gruß Peter


----------



## javampir (3. Feb 2015)

hi,
dom ist das documentobjectmodel, nichts anderes als die hierarchie der elemente, die du mit html definierst.
jquery-beispiel (jquery musst du noch von irgendwo einbinden, aber das findet man auf google).

```
<html>
    <head>
        <title>Titel</title>
        <style type="text/css">
            .hidden {
                visibility: hidden;
            }
        </style>
        <!-- hier query mit <link rel= ... einfügen -->
        <script type="text/javascript">
            $("#linkBlockId").removeClass("hidden");
        </script>
    </head>
    <body>
        <p>Hallo</p>
        <span class="hidden">Hidden Link</span>
    </body>
</html>
```

den jquery-aufruf kannst auch in eine js-methode packen und dann aufraufem, wann du willst.

javampir


----------

